# Zimmer kühl halten



## aseari (20. August 2009)

Hallöle Leute!
Ich weiß nicht, wie warm es bei euch ist, aber bei uns sinds 33°C aufm Thermometer und ich wohne direkt unterm Dach. Dadurch wird mein Zimmer extrem heiß und kühlt auch abends erst sehr spät ab. 
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben, was ihr gegen die Hitze in eurem Zimmer macht?

Ich habe tagsüber die Rolladen herunter gelassen, morgens und abends das Fenster und die Tür ganz auf, sodass ein ordentlicher Durchzug entsteht und ich habe mir jetzt mal einen Eimer mit Wasser uns Zimmer gestellt, weil ich gelesen hab, dass das auch kühlt. Nachts ist das Fenster auch immer ganz auf. Nebenbei habe ich noch einen Ventilator, der allerdings nur bedingt etwas bringt.

Dann postet mal eure Methoden für die Allgemeinheit

Genießt das Wetter!


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. August 2009)

zum eimer mit wasser: ich könnte mich auch irren, aber ich denke eher, dass das nichts bringt.
bei der "hitze" verdampft das wasser, du hast ne hohe luftfeuchtigkeit im raum und es ist nur schwüler.

ansonsten: ausser nen guten durchzug zu schaffen oder wenns alles nichts bringt in den keller zu gehen fällt mir nichts ein^^


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Tipp 1: Nackt sein

Tipp 2: Freundin Tipp 1 geben.

Schritt 2: von der Hitze abgelenkt sein xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Tipp 1: Nackt sein
> 
> Tipp 2: Freundin Tipp 1 geben.
> 
> Schritt 2: von der Hitze abgelenkt sein xD




genau wenn die nackte Freundin im Zimmer rumturnt ist das eine super Möglichkeit sich abzukühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (20. August 2009)

@ Grüne Brille: Ich wers später mal berichten, wie es hier so aussieht mit Schwüle und Hitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ claet: Naja stimmt schon, aber dafür ist es danach noch heißer...


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> genau wenn die nackte Freundin im Zimmer rumturnt ist das eine super Möglichkeit sich abzukühlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und dann den wassereimer über sie... wobei ne, das muss ja sein, wenn sie die klamotten noch an hat 



aseari schrieb:


> @ Grüne Brille: Ich wers später mal berichten, wie es hier so aussieht mit Schwüle und Hitze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke... weil ich wohn auch unterm dach, nur weils mir zu heiss war bin ich einfach stockwerke runter ;D
(klima hat an manchen tagen auch nicht mehr groß geholfen oder es war dann zu kalt^^)


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

ihr versteht das konzept nich - es gibt momente da spielt die temperatur einfach keine rolle mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten:
der freundin irgendwas hübsches überstülpen, shisha und bier mitnehmen und im kühlen keller billard spielen. 
das setzt allerdings die passende lokalität vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also jetzt mal ernstgemeintes fazit: außer ne klimaanlage kaufen gibts da glaub ich nicht viel was man tun kann .. 
wohne selber unterm dach. meine taktik is tatsächlich nackt sein und sich ablenken. nicht jammern, sondern sonne genießen =)


----------



## Trinithi (20. August 2009)

Oh je... mein Beileid. Hab auch mal ne Weile unterm Dach gewohnt. Da versucht man einfach alles aber es bringt nichts. 

Man kann das Fenster nicht zulassen weil es sich super schnell aufheizt. Aufmachen bringt da auch nichts weil die Dachpfannen (meist ja sehr dunkel) ugf. so heiss sind, wie eine Herdplatte. Da wälzt man die warme Luft nur mit heisser Luft um. 

Wenn es ganz schlimm war hab ich mir nasse Küchentücher um die Waden gewickelt. 
Das ist nice^^ 

Leider hab ich sonst  keine anderen Tips.... außer die Sache mit dem Wasser. 
Ein Klimagerät wäre bestimmt ein bißchen zu teuer.

Lg 
Trini

PS: Hab mir mal sagen lassen, das nasse (bzw. feuchte) Handtücher vor dem Fenster, die Luft abkühlen sollen. 
Ob das stimmt weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> also jetzt mal ernstgemeintes fazit: außer ne klimaanlage kaufen gibts da glaub ich nicht viel was man tun kann ..
> wohne selber unterm dach. meine taktik is tatsächlich nackt sein und sich ablenken. nicht jammern, sondern sonne genießen =)



ablenken? wie darf man das verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum topic ich hab nen ventilator im zimmer stehen der hilft doch ganz gut bei der hitze


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

ähm ich hab das eigentlich ziemlich deutlich geschrieben, lies doch einfach mal meine erste antwort xD

und nein, ich rede nicht von ablenkung durch masturbation..


----------



## Hirsi325 (20. August 2009)

Pflanzen mit Tontöpfen:
Regelmäßig gießen und die Tontöpfe nass machen -> gibt bis zu 3-4 Grad her
Davor noch einen Ventilator -> gibt nochmal 2-3 Grad her.

Bei meinem Vater in der Firma machen die das so, da hats meistens auch so 30-35 grad im büro gehabt, jetzt sind die runtergegangen auf 22-24 Grad


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_o man was habr ihr dne alle fur merkwurdige gedanken :/ die community is ja total unanstandig ^^

Hab auch ma n jahr unter dme dach gewohn mein tipp is fenster in dr nacht riesen größ auf und morgen´s ganz fruh wierd zu machen und die vorhange zu ziehen / wen es ne Velux is den mini gleit vorhang runter ziehen  ne super metode_


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2009)

Da gibts nur eine Lösung -> Das Video hinter diesem Link anschauen (leider kein Youtube-Video, daher kann ichs nicht einbetten)


----------



## Windelwilli (20. August 2009)

ist jetzt nur so'ne Idee....aber sollte Trockeneis das Zimmer nicht runterkühlen können?
Müßte es im gut sortierten Großmarkt geben, auch wenn das Zeugs glaub ich P18 ist.


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_Bei trogen eis wurde ich folgende gefahr sehen 




			Bei der Aufbewahrung in geschlossenen Räumen verdrängt das entstehende Kohlenstoffdioxidgas aufgrund seiner höheren Dichte die Luft am Boden. In Konzentrationen oberhalb von 5 % wirkt es auch bei noch ausreichendem Sauerstoffgehalt der Atemluft erstickend. In geschlossenen Behältern kann sich ein gefährlicher Gasdruck aufbauen (
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> genau wenn die nackte Freundin im Zimmer rumturnt ist das eine super Möglichkeit sich abzukühlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe wenn se ein rad schlägt erzeugt das wind wobei mir dann das radschlagen scheißegal wär
die idee mit dem wassereimer gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

ansonst

Venti hinstelln und zocken dann is dir die hitze schnell egal


----------



## Winipek (20. August 2009)

Kühlakkus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die in ein Handtuch gewickelt und seitlich am Körper befestigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith: Würde mich mal interessieren wieviel Grad ihr im Moment bei euch  habt. Also hier an der Nordseeküste sind´s gerad 36 Grad


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Im Büro 31,9° FFM - haben aber heute früh um 8 "kühle" Luft reingelassen und ab 9 Uhr alles dicht und Rolläden runter - Draußen sinds noch paar Grad mehr *schwitz*

Ich warte drauf, dass meine Freundin mich endlich abholt!


----------



## Nofel (20. August 2009)

Ich hab im Sommer halb vorspiegelte Folien vor dem Fenster da kommt nur 20% Sonnenlicht ins Zimmer Jalousien außen bringen natürlich mehr. PC aus!!! ~350W an produzierter wärme sind tödlich. Außerdem denke ich dann mal, dass du die Frage nicht stellen bräuchtest. Dann könnte man schön an den Baggersee gehen.

Auf lange Sicht, eine Klimaanlage. Gibt es schon ab 200&#8364; mit Außenteil, braucht allerdings auch Strom (nicht wenig) und Wartung.

@claet
ahhh... Ich will nicht wissen, das du gerade nackt vor dem PC sitzt.

PS.
Ich hab gerade mit der Bratpfanne einen vor den Kopf bekommen. War seit 8Uhr heute morgen im Serverraum. 18° herrlich. Tür auf gemacht, das hat sich angefüllt als ob ich vergessen hätte die Tür auf zu machen. 37°! im Vorraum. Klimaanlage ist doch nicht so gut.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. August 2009)

kein....plan.....arrghh.... kein plan wie...*hust*hust*...wieviel *hust*grad...aber ich....ich weiß....aaahhh...es ist zu ....warm.....


----------



## Winipek (20. August 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @claet
> ahhh... Ich will nicht wissen, das du gerade nackt vor dem PC sitzt.




Ich hab doch gerad gelesen, dass er im Büro sitzt ..oO!
*nochmalhochsroll*


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> zum eimer mit wasser: ich könnte mich auch irren, aber ich denke eher, dass das nichts bringt.
> bei der "hitze" verdampft das wasser, du hast ne hohe luftfeuchtigkeit im raum und es ist nur schwüler.



Oh doch doch! Den Eimer vorm schlafen gehen mit kalten Wasser füllen und die ganze Nacht eine Hand reinhalten!

Ich hab gehört das soll was bringen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder war das was anderes?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (20. August 2009)

Auch gerade gelesen... Aber ich werde das Bild trotzdem nicht mehr los


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Oh doch doch! Den Eimer vorm schlafen gehen mit kalten Wasser füllen und die ganze Nacht eine Hand reinhalten!
> 
> Ich hab gehört das soll was bringen!
> 
> ...


wie bei der freundin dürfte man dann eine gewisse "wärme" spüren... *fg*


----------



## claet (20. August 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> @claet
> ahhh... Ich will nicht wissen, das du gerade nackt vor dem PC sitzt.



Ich bin an der Arbeit - wir reden hier nur von zuhause xD

Jetzt denk ich mir mal grade irgendwas aus, warum ich dringend im Serverraum weiterarbeiten muss *gg*


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

also wir ham jetzt grad im büro die klimatruhe eingeschalten und jetzt sitz ich hier vorm pc und kann sogar ne jacke tragen (leichte stoffjacke) und es ist immer noch angenehm kühl :3


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2009)

33°C laut wetterbericht draußen, schwer bewölkt und bei mir im Zimmer mind. 36°C ^^


----------



## Winipek (20. August 2009)

@LordofDemons

Neeeeeiiiiddd*schluchz*

Ich hab im Büro leider nur einen Ventilator und kleb mit den Unterarmen quasie an der Schreibtischunterlage.
Eine Stunde noch und dann in die Kiesgrube *platsch*^^


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ich hab im Büro leider nur einen Ventilator und kleb mit den Unterarmen quasie an der Schreibtischunterlage.
> Eine Stunde noch und dann in die Kiesgrube *platsch*^^



Einen Ventiwas? Ich hab mein Büro in ner ausgebauten Kelleretage! Wenn du hier nicht mindestens ein T-Shirt trägst, könntest du schon frieren!^ ^

HA HA

...ein kurzer Moment des Ruhms... dafür ist nämlich meine Wohnung direkt unterm Dach und dementsprechend heiß.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Ich weis nciht, wie heiss es in meinem Zimmer ist. Aber die Hitze ist der Grund, warum ich nur in der Piyamahose rumlaufe. Und ich schwitze trotzdem. 
Ich möchte euch einen Ultimativen Tipp geben!

*Fussbad! *
Eiskaltes Wasser in einem Behälter eingiessen, wo beide Füsse genug Platz haben, und die, Plus einem Handtuch darunter, unter dem Schreibtisch stellen und abkühlen^^ 

Ich trauere immer noch um den tag, als ich ausversehen mein Behälter unabsichtlich zerstört habe... *schniff*


----------



## tear_jerker (20. August 2009)

ein tipp? bei der nächsten möglichkeit sich ein zimmer auszusuchen , das nehmen bei dem die sonne erst gegen abend direkt rein scheint. ansonsten nen block ice vor den ventilator legen und ventilator einschalten


----------



## Terrorsatan (20. August 2009)

Ich bin, als ich den Thread gelesen hab gleich hoch in mein Zimmer gesprintet, und hab meinen Standventilator geholt, weil ichs bis gradeeben verplant hab, dass ich einen hab    xDD


----------



## Konov (20. August 2009)

Also tagsüber von morgens 11 bis abends 11 Fenster knüppeldicke zulassen. So kann man wenigstens die maximale Wärme draussen halten. Ansonsten hilft nur viel trinken, viel "nassmachen", viel duschen^^ usw


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

ok im büro wars kühl aber bei meinem auto is die klima hin -.-

30 min volle hitze (ihc mach auf der autobahn sicher neds fenster auf das mindert die soundqualität und das kommt mir nicht in die tüte :<)


----------



## Trinithi (20. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok im büro wars kühl aber bei meinem auto is die klima hin -.-
> 
> 30 min volle hitze (ihc mach auf der autobahn sicher neds fenster auf das mindert die soundqualität und das kommt mir nicht in die tüte :<)




Lol angenehme 40 Grad im mobilen Backofen. Aber der Sound war gut XD


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> Lol angenehme 40 Grad im mobilen Backofen. Aber der Sound war gut XD



Da erhält der Satz "im Schweiße meines Angesichts" wieder seine eigentlich Bedeutung!^^

Aber hey Lordi? Bleib cool! Wir könnten alle mal wieder nen frischen Wind gebrauchen! *g*


Edith: 

Wenns mal wieder unerträglich warm wird: http://z0r.de/?id=94


----------



## LiangZhou (20. August 2009)

31° und es macht mir nichts aus (Trotz intensiver und beständiger Sonneneinstrahlung direkt ins Gesicht).


Aber für die Leute die Hitze nicht so gut vertragen: Macht den PC aus! Das hilft meißtens schon ein bisschen. Und mein persöhnlicher Tipp für extreme Hitze:
Abends Fenster auf und am nächsten Tag direkt zu, Rolladen runner, auf die Couch und Fernsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (21. August 2009)

Das ist doch ganz einfach!
Du schmeißt alles aus dem Kühlschrank und schlepst ihn in dein Zimmer setzt dich dan rein und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Aber für die Leute die Hitze nicht so gut vertragen: Macht den PC aus! Das hilft meißtens schon ein bisschen. Und mein persöhnlicher Tipp für extreme Hitze:
> Abends Fenster auf und am nächsten Tag direkt zu, Rolladen runner, auf die Couch und Fernsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist in der Tat ein echtes Problem, durch den PC wird das Zimmer meistens sehr heiß. Auch der Fernseher strahlt Wärme ab wenn er läuft, von daher am besten alle elektronischen Geräte ausschalten, soweit möglich. ^^


----------



## Windelwilli (21. August 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> .... von daher am besten alle elektronischen Geräte ausschalten, soweit möglich. ^^



....und mal ein gutes Buch lesen. Nee, geht ja nicht...Fenster sind ja abgedunkelt.
....bleibt wohl doch nur die Sache mit der Freundin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2009)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> ....und mal ein gutes Buch lesen. Nee, geht ja nicht...Fenster sind ja abgedunkelt.
> ....bleibt wohl doch nur die Sache mit der Freundin!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...sofern man eine am Start hat. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

geht einfach in die stadt in nen media markt und stellt euch in die abteilung mit den ganzen ventis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. August 2009)

ventilatorenabteilung?

al bundy hatte da ne bessere idee - es gibt ne folge da campen sie im supermarkt xD


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> al bundy hatte da ne bessere idee - es gibt ne folge da campen sie im supermarkt xD


bin dabei


----------



## Nekula (21. August 2009)

In die Badewanne legen


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ventilatorenabteilung?
> 
> al bundy hatte da ne bessere idee - es gibt ne folge da campen sie im supermarkt xD



die Folge war Kult

und alles nur weile seine Deutsche Klimaanlage Kaiser (irgendwas) aus den zweiten Weltkrieg den Geist aufgegeben hatte.

Bundy forever!!!


----------



## aseari (21. August 2009)

Bericht vom Wassereimer: Bringt eigentlich schon was, das Zimmer bleibt kühler als ohne und sonderlich schwül ist es hier nicht... Ist natürlich nicht die Welt aber immerhin schon besser auszuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> al bundy hatte da ne bessere idee - es gibt ne folge da campen sie im supermarkt xD


kam vorn paar min auf kabel1^^


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ventilatorenabteilung?
> 
> al bundy hatte da ne bessere idee - es gibt ne folge da campen sie im supermarkt xD


Jaaaaa, meine absolute Lieblingsfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten find ich ja, dass er sich als Supermarktinspektor oder sowas ausgibt und der Azubi ihm tatsächlich glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> al bundy hatte da ne bessere idee - es gibt ne folge da campen sie im supermarkt xD



Die kam heute, du pöser Bub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:



> kam vorn paar min auf kabel1^^



Grrr. :X Ich sollte Lesen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (21. August 2009)

Nen Kaltes Bad nehmen...
ich ich meine KALT!

Das wirkt ne zeit..
Danach nen leichtes T-Shit und des wars.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> ich ich meine KALT!


bis sich die hoden schon so einziehen, dass sie nur mit der lupe zu erkennen sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und NICHTS zu kaltes trinken oder essen, der körper versucht das auszugleichen und euch ist noch wärmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> bis sich die hoden schon so einziehen, dass sie nur mit der lupe zu erkennen sind!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wieder was gelernt kinder ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wieder was gelernt kinder ^^



Jep, lauwarme Getränke sind am besten.
Und Bier is sowieso schlecht bei Hitze, aber das saufen ja trotzdem alle. ;D


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

bier geht immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bier geht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tip: Wenn man den ganzen Nachmittag von 13 bis 18 Uhr im See gesessen hat, dort wo das Wasser beim Sitzen nur bis zum Hals kommt, sich dabei mit Freunden unterhalten und Bier getrunken hat und danach aufstehn will, sollte man das nicht allzu schnell tun. Es kann sein, dass man eigentlich recht betrunken ist, obwohl man erst dachte, dass das nur so 1-2 Bier waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich in den Ferien in Berlin gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tip: Wenn man den ganzen Nachmittag von 13 bis 18 Uhr im See gesessen hat, dort wo das Wasser beim Sitzen nur bis zum Hals kommt, sich dabei mit Freunden unterhalten und Bier getrunken hat und danach aufstehn will, sollte man das nicht allzu schnell tun. Es kann sein, dass man eigentlich recht betrunken ist, obwohl man erst dachte, dass das nur so 1-2 Bier waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*aufschreib* jep sowas sollte man nicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (22. August 2009)

du hast schon alles getan was man tun kann, unterm dach wirds leider nie kühl, es sei denn du schaffst dir ne klima an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ansonsten am tag, feuchtes t shirt an. nachts, bettdecke weg und bettbezug anfeuchten, aber nicht durchnässen. kalt natürlich


----------



## Sin (24. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nen Kaltes Bad nehmen...
> ich ich meine KALT!
> 
> Das wirkt ne zeit..
> Danach nen leichtes T-Shit und des wars.



Falsch, Kalt Baden/duschen ist genau dass, was man nicht machen sollte.
Tipps:

Lauwarmes Trinken, am besten Mineralwasser bei Zimmertemperatur
Warm duschen oder eine schüssel mit lauwarmen wasser machen und dort die Füße reinstellen.


----------



## claet (24. August 2009)

Ich hab schon ewig kein Bundy mehr geguckt und das war absolutester Zufall!!
Ich kenn sowieso alle Folgen in und auswendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kaiser war übrigens mal im Besitz vom Wüstenfuchs Rommel soweit ich mich erinnern kann *g*

Und zum Thema Kalt duschen/baden - das is ne verdammt schlechte Idee!! Das bringt kurzzeitig Linderung. Verschließt aber die Pooren und danach schwitzt du wie ein Schwein. Besser ist es sich ganz, ganz kurz heiß abzuduschen. Das öffnet die Pooren und sollte danach für längere Zeit etwas angenehmer sein.


----------



## Arland (24. August 2009)

Ich bin zur Zeit in nem Gartenhaus untergebracht mit tiefschwarzer Dachpappe oben drauf und darunter ist ne dicke Styropor Isolierung damit es auch noch bis 2 Uhr Nachts schön heiß bleibt. Im Moment sinds 30°C bei mir drin und draußen ca. 26. Vorher hatte ich mein Zimmer auch aufm Dachboden.
Bei beiden hilft nur eins: Alle zur Verfügung stehenden Fenster auf, Ventilator davor stellen sodass der Luft reinbläst und wenns geht nochn ein paar andere überall aufstellen und dich anpusten lassen. 
Deckenventilator (hab meinen für 40€ gekauft) hilft auch ungemein.

Und wenn mir mal zu heiß ist Dusch ich eiskalt, trockne mich nur leicht ab und zieh mir nur ne Unterhose an, das hält auch länger kühl, vor allem kurz vorm schlafen ist das sehr angenehm.
Und zum lauwarme Sachen trinken: Selbst wenn das großartiges was ausmachen würde, würde ich das in jedem Fall in Kauf nehmen. Ich trink doch nicht wenn mir überall die Suppe runterläuft und mir total heiß ist pisswarme Getränke.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

tja solltest du aber das hat nämlich einen dauerhaften effekt genau wie das warme duschen aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (24. August 2009)

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit die hilft den Raum ein paar Grad (3-4) runterzukühlen, das hört sich nicht viel an ist aber spürbar. 

Du nimmst normale Leinenbettlaken und machst sie nass und wringst sie soweit aus das sie nicht den ganzen Boden volltropfen, die hängst du im Raum auf, spannst zb ne normale Wäscheleine da wo grad Platz dafür hast im Raum und hängst sie drüber. Am besten ist es natürlich du machst auch so ein nasses Bettladen über dem Fenster ( Musste mal gucken wie du das machen kannst bei einer Dachschräge). Durch die Feuchtigkeit der Laken wird die Temperatur des raums runtergesetzt, du musst natürlich drauf achten das die Laken immer feucht bleiben also so alle 1-2 Std abhängen und nochmal nassmachen.

Wir in den Südamerikanischen Ländern auch so gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Allerdings nur empfehlenswert wenn man feuchte Luft im Zimmer mag. Ich mag das überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2009)

Wichtig ist auch erstmal, dass die Hitze nicht reinkommt morgens, wenn z.B. wie bei mir die Fensterfront nach Osten zeigt und somit die Sonne morgens wunderbar reinknallen kann. Also nachts schön durchlüften und dann bei Sonnenaufgang alle Fenster zu und Rolläden runter. Und dann eben erst wieder aufmachen und durchlüften wenn es Abends nicht mehr so heiß ist. Ventilator bringt auf dauer nicht viel und wenn du noch schwitzt und vorm Ventilator hockst, kannst du leicht krank werden.


----------

